# EA will den Profit zugunsten von Zufriedenheit sausen lassen



## Zelada (26. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA will den Profit zugunsten von Zufriedenheit sausen lassen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *EA will den Profit zugunsten von Zufriedenheit sausen lassen*


----------



## Sanador (26. August 2017)

Also wird ein weiteres *Titanfall* kommen?


----------



## DoorLord (26. August 2017)

Das sind mal nette Worte "Das Spiel gibt das Season Pass-Modell " Wie ich diesen abgehackten content hasse, Macht mir ein spiel und dann macht ihr mir bonus zusätze , das ist nen gutes prinzip aber bitte kein spiel wo ich 12 monate auf ne jeweilige neues season warten muss bis mal alles beisammen ist, was in ein spiel gehört, und dann noch dlc`s dazu Verkaufen was von anfang an als standart ins spiel gehört.Lächerlich. 
Ich habe ja jetzt neue Hoffnung EA


----------



## DerBloP (26. August 2017)

Also kommt ein neues X-Wing oder dergleichen?

Eine Sim so wie Freelancer (nichtmals wie Star Citizen) nur im Star Wars Universum und Grafik ala Battlefront...

Aber ja, EA will...


----------



## battschack (26. August 2017)

21 Millionen würde mal gerne wissen wieviel es noch spielen


----------



## Lucatus (26. August 2017)

Season Pass's ist nicht das Problem das Problem sind die Mikrotransaktionen und das Spiele von ea so Massentauglich entwickelt werden das man schon meinen könnte es währe für progressive sjw Leute. wodurch die alten Kunden die die Mehrheit bilden und sich nach und nach den Schrott nicht mehr kaufen weil man von vohrne bis hinten verarscht wird. wenn ich den Namen mass Effect höre denke ich an ein modernes erwaschsen gehaltenes Star Trek mit taktischen gameplay und nicht an Irgend ein Spiel das so ne dumme Story hat das man meinen könnte es wurde für Kinder entwickelt und wo das gameplay null Taktik bietet. das Ubisoft bald ausverkauft wird sollte doch zeigen das man aus Scheiße kein Gold machen kann wenn man die alten Kunden zufrieden stellen würde hätte man ohne große marketing verarsche auch viele neue Kunden weil es sich rumspricht wenn sein Spiel gut ist. entwickelt euere Spiele so wie es den Fans der Serien gefallen wird und nicht so das mal irgend ein heini der noch nie was mit Spielen zu tun hatte irgendwie sich den mist holt weil es gut aussieht von den trailern her. die holen sich das sowieso aber die millionen älteren Kunden die Dargon age origins und Bf3 und Mass effect 2 miterlebt haben werden sich irgendwann nicht mehr verarschen lassen und da hilft der massen markt auch nicht mehr lieber bezahle ich nen season pass mit tollen inhalt statt für jeden kleinen scheiß mikrotransaktionen ausgeben und ein spiel zu haben das für die dumme(breite) mass ist zu müssen. es kann nicht sein das die entwickler von dead space Ea beim 2ten Teil verarschen mussten nur damit ihr spiel nicht wegen geldgeilheit durch mikrotransaktionen versaut wird. und im 3 ten ging das leider nicht mehr da waren so tolle Dinge wie Psychologischer Horror geplannt statt koop und waffen die man sich für echtgeld kaufen muss. und indem man die Entwickler zwingt zu sagen der Publisher EA mischt sich nicht in die Entwicklung ein hat heute die selbe Bedeutung als würde man in der ddr sagen niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu erbauen. ganz einfach weil so viele Serien schon in die Scheiße geritten wurden  weil sich der Publischer sich eingemischt hat und die Entwickler es im nachhinein kund gegeben haben was da alles abging.


----------



## MrFob (26. August 2017)

Haha, und unter dem Artikel ist dann ein Video, bei dem im Thumbnail Bild erstmal gross "Mass Effect: Andromeda" steht. Na dann viel Glueck mit eurer neuen Strategie EA. 

Ich glaube es, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. August 2017)

natürlich ist der Umsatz das wichtigste für ein unternehmen. ich denke, dass das haltso gemeint ist, dass man in Zukunft sehr genaue Qualitätskontrollen durchführen wird und will, dass die Studios wieder mehr auf die wünsche der fans eingehen, wie es bioware v.a. früher gemacht hat.
Profit erreicht man auch und v.a., indem man den kundnen sehr gute Produkte liefert, ohne versteckte kosten, mit wirklich lohnenden, aber keinesfalls für das spielerlebnis des hauptspiels notwendigen dlc's auffahrt und die v.a. nicht erst ohne zigfaches nachpatchen einigermaßen gut zu spielen sind.
zufriedene kunden wünscht isch, so glaube ich, jeder Publisher, denn diese sind es schlussendlich wiederum, die für volle taschen sorgen.


----------



## Theojin (26. August 2017)

Finden die Aktionäre bestimmt dufte und total knorke.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist es ja mehr als Marketinggeseier, bis sich das in den Spielen auch fühlen läßt, vergeht sicherlich noch viel Zeit.

Zum Glück kommen für mich die besten Spiele nicht mehr von den großen Publishern. Ich brauch zwar keine 90er Jahre Retrospiele von Kleinstindieklitschen, aber zwischen denen und den großen der Zunft gibt es viele tolle Spiele.


----------



## makoto68 (26. August 2017)

ich sag nur R O F L


----------



## MrNooP (26. August 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> natürlich ist der Umsatz das wichtigste für ein unternehmen. ich denke, dass das haltso gemeint ist, dass man in Zukunft sehr genaue Qualitätskontrollen durchführen wird und will, dass die Studios wieder mehr auf die wünsche der fans eingehen, wie es bioware v.a. früher gemacht hat.
> Profit erreicht man auch und v.a., indem man den kundnen sehr gute Produkte liefert, ohne versteckte kosten, mit wirklich lohnenden, aber keinesfalls für das spielerlebnis des hauptspiels notwendigen dlc's auffahrt und die v.a. nicht erst ohne zigfaches nachpatchen einigermaßen gut zu spielen sind.
> zufriedene kunden wünscht isch, so glaube ich, jeder Publisher, denn diese sind es schlussendlich wiederum, die für volle taschen sorgen.


Genau so ist es. Wer jetzt hier auf einmal ein Wunder wie bei Jesus mit nem Blinden erwartet, der wird sich täuschen. Spiele wie Fifa usw. die auf Money Melking aus sind, wird es auch weiter so geben. Allerdings denke ich, dass die DLC Politik bei Battlefront richtungsweisend ist. Man will sich eher nach außen ein besseres Image verschaffen, weil das hat ja in der Tat unglaublich gelitten. Und genau wie link sagt, Geld kommt eben auch durch zufriedene Kunden, auch wenn ein Großteil der Käufer sich vermutlich nicht so sehr an den Meinungen der Gaming Community aufhält. Aber ich denke auch EA hätte lieber das Image eines CDPR, dem ja praktisch alle zu Füßen liegen.
Also werden wir vermutlich mehr kosmetischen Kram sehen als Content Cut, hoffentlich mehr Absprache mit der Community und "fertigere" Spiele.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wodurch die alten Kunden die die Mehrheit bilden und sich nach und nach den Schrott nicht mehr kaufen



Ja, genau das ist ein Denkfehler. Die richtigen Core-Gamer und Alleszocker betragen selbst bei großen Titeln selten mehr als 5 Millionen Stück. Wenn sich Reihen wie Call of Duty über 20 Millionen Mal verkaufen, dann hast du da also mind. 15 Millionen Nicht-Core-Gamer und nicht Altkunden. Und die sind eben deutlich in der Mehrheit. 

Man sieht es doch an PUBG und solchen Titeln, die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot, obwohl unfertig, mit Mikrotransaktionen verseucht usw. Der gemeine Kunde interessiert sich nicht für Qualität und Service. Der kauft was angesagt und als cool gilt, haut da sein Geld für raus und ein Jahr später springt er auf den nächsten Zug auf, der in den Medien und bei seinen Kumpels abgefeiert wird. 

Die richtig guten (Singleplayer) Core Games müssen da dramatisch drunter leiden. Die Anforderungen der Spieler werden immer größer, das Game soll halt eben auch die neue Gaming-Grafikkarte ausreizen, aber die Verkaufszahlen stagnieren, sinken teilweise sogar. Einfach weil es auch zu viele Spiele gibt und zu viele Spiele die Spieler langfristig an sich binden. Und die Anzahl der Spieler ist nun einmal begrenzt.


----------



## Orzhov (26. August 2017)

1. Ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe. Immerhin geben glückliche Spieler einfach lieber Geld aus als Leute die sich "ausgequetscht" oder "gezwungen" fühlen.

2. "Games as a Service" halte ich persönlich für kein universell einsetzbares Modell. Zusätzliche Inhalte schön und gut, aber ich als Spieler möchte auch gerne mal so etwas wie eine abgeschlossene Story und ein rund wirkendes Universum haben. Nicht nur generische Spiele mit täglichem Loginbonus, täglichen quests, künstlichen Zeitstreckern und was es da nicht noch so alles gibt. Für MMOs und andere Spiele mag es gut funktionieren, aber schauen wir uns doch mal an wie viele "Games as a Service"-Spiele in den letzten Jahren gescheitert sind, bzw. scheinbar kurz davor sind. Evolve, For Honor, The Division, MEA, Destiny (ja finanziell erfolgreich, jedoch gab es da auch so dreißte Lügen zum Thema Content für 10 Jahre).


----------



## Flashback1964 (26. August 2017)

Oh Toll, EA will sich auf Kundenzufriedenheit konzentrieren und den Originzwang beenden, das find ich suuuuper )), dann kauf ich natürlich auch wieder was von EA


----------



## weenschen (26. August 2017)

Sagt nur bescheid, wenn sich EA der Caritas anschließen will.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2017)

Wie immer gegen EA gewettert wird müsste das Studio/Publisher ja schon längst tot sein. Ist aber nicht, warum wohl? Weil genau das da passiert wie bei allen anderen auch und @Spiritogre hat es da sehr gut beschrieben. Sie haben eben Spiele für den Massenmarkt gemacht und nicht für eine handvoll alter Zocker. 
Und wer nach dem X tem mal immer noch Spiele mit Microtransanktionen kauft, ja dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Schuld allein bei den Studios zu suchen ist verkehrt.
Schuld seit ihr doch alle selbst wenn ihr sowas kauft, und wie man sieht, der Verkauf findet reißenden Absatz, egal ob von EA oder anderen Studios. Die anderen sind nämlich nicht besser, auch außerhalb von EA und Ubisoft.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2017)

Flashback1964 schrieb:


> Oh Toll, EA will sich auf Kundenzufriedenheit konzentrieren und den Originzwang beenden, das find ich suuuuper )), dann kauf ich natürlich auch wieder was von EA



Ist genauso Unwahrscheinlich wie Steam sein DRM Zwang abschalten würde.


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2017)

Tja, was soll man von so einer Aussage halten?...
Rein logisch ergibt sie ja nicht wirklich Sinn und für glaubhaft halte ich sie auch nicht.



Sanador schrieb:


> Also wird ein weiteres *Titanfall* kommen?


Kommt drauf an, ob 2019 zwischen CoD und BF noch ein Releasetag frei ist!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist genauso Unwahrscheinlich wie Steam sein DRM Zwang abschalten würde.



Es gibt bei Steam keinen grundsätzlichen DRM-Zwang.
Wenn Entwickler das wollen, lassen sich ihre Spiele auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client starten.
Es gibt nicht viele (namhafte) Spiele, die davon wirklich Gebrauch machen, aber es gibt sie.

List of DRM-free games | SteamWiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Flashback1964 (26. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Steam keinen grundsätzlichen DRM-Zwang.
> Wenn Entwickler das wollen, lassen sich ihre Spiele auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client starten.
> Es gibt nicht viele (namhafte) Spiele, die davon wirklich Gebrauch machen, aber es gibt sie.
> 
> List of DRM-free games | SteamWiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Danke Matthias, das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, und Batze, daß der Originzwang nicht aufgehoben wird, ist mir natürlich auch klar.
Ich fand die Aussage von EA nur so lächerlich daß ich etwas ebenso lächerliches als Antwort auf diese Aussage schreiben wollte 
Jeder der sich mal ERNSTHAFT mit der Firmenphiolosophie von EA befasst hat kennt die moralische Gesinnung dieser Firma.
Die ändert sich nicht einfach so über Nacht


----------



## Batze (26. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Steam keinen grundsätzlichen DRM-Zwang.
> Wenn Entwickler das wollen, lassen sich ihre Spiele auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client starten.
> Es gibt nicht viele (namhafte) Spiele, die davon wirklich Gebrauch machen, aber es gibt sie.
> 
> List of DRM-free games | SteamWiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Ja weiß ich, allerdings sind das meist eh Spiele die man Online kauft, da kann es vollkommen egal sein.
Es geht eher um Retail Titel die ich bei Steam registrieren muss. Das nachhaltige abschalten nützt mir dann auch nichts mehr, der Code ist weg und ein weiterverkauf geht nicht mehr. Aber ich denke du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2017)

Flashback1964 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Aussage von EA nur so lächerlich daß ich etwas ebenso lächerliches als Antwort auf diese Aussage schreiben wollte
> Jeder der sich mal ERNSTHAFT mit der Firmenphiolosophie von EA befasst hat kennt die moralische Gesinnung dieser Firma.
> Die ändert sich nicht einfach so über Nacht


Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber bei so gut wie fast allen anderen Aktien notierten Firmen ist es genau so. Machen wir uns da doch nichts vor. 
Und die letzten Jahre kam von EA so einige Anstöße die nicht gerade schlecht waren, Siehe "Aufs Haus Aktion" oder auch "Origin Access" was ich selbst richtig gut finde. Sie sind also schon länger auf dem (kleinen) Weg der Besserung.


----------



## Paddi1232 (26. August 2017)

Würd ich gut finden - und grade bei einer Firma wie EA ist es eher denkbar, dass die (Haupt-)Aktionäre da mitziehen. Solche Ideen scheitern meistens eher daran, dass der CEO aus Angst um seinen Job diese gar nicht vorbringt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Destiny (ja finanziell erfolgreich, jedoch gab es da auch so dreißte Lügen zum Thema Content für 10 Jahre).


Dies bezüglich ist aber zu sagen, dass für die *Franchise* Destiny ein 10 Jahres-Plan aufgestellt worden war. Nicht nur für den ersten Teil. Angeblich, wohl bemerkt. 
Allerdings hat sich das ja dann als falsch raus gestellt. Also die Aussage über einen "10 Jahres-Plan". Der Vertrag zwischen Bungie und Activision läuft nur über 10 Jahre. Geplant war wohl über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren gar nichts. 

Destiny hat keinen 10 Jahres-Plan


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Sie sind also schon länger auf dem (kleinen) Weg der Besserung.


Das stimmt.

Nur schade, dass sie weiterhin so auf die Kacke hauen. Solche vollmundigen Ankündigungen können doch eigentlich nur nach hinten losgehen.
Wobei ich mir die Quelle nicht angeschaut habe, manchmal können etwas unklare Übersetzungen ja schon ausreichen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Steam keinen grundsätzlichen DRM-Zwang.
> Wenn Entwickler das wollen, lassen sich ihre Spiele auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client starten.
> Es gibt nicht viele (namhafte) Spiele, die davon wirklich Gebrauch machen, aber es gibt sie.
> 
> List of DRM-free games | SteamWiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Lassen sie sich auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client installieren?


----------



## Orzhov (26. August 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dies bezüglich ist aber zu sagen, dass für die *Franchise* Destiny ein 10 Jahres-Plan aufgestellt worden war. Nicht nur für den ersten Teil. Angeblich, wohl bemerkt.
> Allerdings hat sich das ja dann als falsch raus gestellt. Also die Aussage über einen "10 Jahres-Plan". Der Vertrag zwischen Bungie und Activision läuft nur über 10 Jahre. Geplant war wohl über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren gar nichts.
> 
> Destiny hat keinen 10 Jahres-Plan



Wieder etwas das mir noch nicht bekannt war. Danke dir.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass sie weiterhin so auf die Kacke hauen. Solche vollmundigen Ankündigungen können doch eigentlich nur nach hinten losgehen.
> .


Trommeln und Marketing gehören da eben zum Geschäft . Wer ruhig ist über den spricht man auch nicht und der verschwindet ganz schnell vom Markt.
Und wenn ich mir das das trommeln und Marktgeschreie von z.B. Slightly Mad Studios (Projekt Cars) oder auch CD Projekt anschaue ist EA noch ein Waisenknabe gegen die.


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2017)

Es wird sich schon lohnen, sonst würden die ganzen PR Menschen solche Strategien ja nicht seit Jahrzehnten fahren. ^^
Dennoch nervt es mich.


----------



## KSPilo (26. August 2017)

EA's Alternativer Fakt: "Den Aktionären ist Geld nicht mehr wichtig."
Mein Alternativer Fakt: "EA verschenkt desdhalb nun alle Spiele."


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> 2. "Games as a Service" halte ich persönlich für kein universell einsetzbares Modell.


Es ist aber ja eben extrem erfolgreich, weil es eben viel mehr Ein-Spiel-Spieler oder Casuals gibt als richtige Coregame-Zocker. EA hat doch z.B. gerade mit Mobilspielen erheblich mehr Gewinn gemacht als mit den klassischen Konsolen- und PC Spielen. Die sind billig zu produzieren und wenn die 5 Prozent der Spieler die abhängig geworden sind dann da ordentlich Kohle reinstecken hat man nun mal maximalen Gewinn mit minimalen Aufwand. Da können Triple A Coregames nicht mithalten, wenn sie statt eben 500.000 Dollar bei Groß-Mobilspielen in der Entwicklung 50 Millionen für Konsole / PCkosten.




> Zusätzliche Inhalte schön und gut, aber ich als Spieler möchte auch gerne mal so etwas wie eine abgeschlossene Story und ein rund wirkendes Universum haben. Nicht nur generische Spiele mit täglichem Loginbonus, täglichen quests, künstlichen Zeitstreckern und was es da nicht noch so alles gibt. Für MMOs und andere Spiele mag es gut funktionieren, aber schauen wir uns doch mal an wie viele "Games as a Service"-Spiele in den letzten Jahren gescheitert sind, bzw. scheinbar kurz davor sind. Evolve, For Honor, The Division, MEA, Destiny (ja finanziell erfolgreich, jedoch gab es da auch so dreißte Lügen zum Thema Content für 10 Jahre).



Ich bin da voll bei dir, ich zocke neben dem gelegentlichen MMORPG oder Sammelkartenspiel für die ich aber kein Geld ausgebe auch lieber komplett fertige abgeschlossene Singleplayer Games. Auch warte ich eben, bis diese Singleplayertitel dann als Komplettpaket erhältlich sind, fertig gepatcht sind usw. 
Ist natürlich für die Hersteller eher schlecht, wenn ich dann ein Jahr später die GOTY für 15 bis 25 Euro kaufe. Aber nun gut, das haben sie sich eben bei mir selbst eingebrockt. Und so wie es aussieht gibt es ja genug Leute, die das unfertige Spiele sofort haben und zocken wollen und dann noch mal zum Vollpreis weitere 50 Euro oder so drauflegen für Mikrotransaktionen oder DLCs. 
Die Leute lassen sich halt hypen und müssen alles sofort spielen um mitreden zu können. Ich lehne mich da halt gemütlich zurück, kaufe und zocke doppelt so viele Games wie sie in besserer Qualität (fertig gepatcht, voller Umfang von Anfang an) für die Hälfte der Kohle. Ist ja ohnehin nicht so, dass die Spiele jedes Jahr einen Grafiksprung hinlegen, der einen die Augen übergehen lässt.


----------



## Austrogamer (26. August 2017)

Miele stand immer schon für Qualität.


----------



## Cyberthom (26. August 2017)

Da bereut eher der Teufel!


----------



## Orzhov (26. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist aber ja eben extrem erfolgreich, weil es eben viel mehr Ein-Spiel-Spieler oder Casuals gibt als richtige Coregame-Zocker. EA hat doch z.B. gerade mit Mobilspielen erheblich mehr Gewinn gemacht als mit den klassischen Konsolen- und PC Spielen. Die sind billig zu produzieren und wenn die 5 Prozent der Spieler die abhängig geworden sind dann da ordentlich Kohle reinstecken hat man nun mal maximalen Gewinn mit minimalen Aufwand. Da können Triple A Coregames nicht mithalten, wenn sie statt eben 500.000 Dollar bei Groß-Mobilspielen in der Entwicklung 50 Millionen für Konsole / PCkosten.



Da stimme ich dir soweit zu, wobei gerade auch Casuals immer mal wieder kurze oder lange Pausen einlgegen, wodurch sie dann bei Spielen die tägliche Aktivität belohnen im Nachteil sind. Außerdem sehe ich es ja auch das unterschiedliche Plattformen extreme Unterschiede in Reichweite und potentiellen Gewinnen haben. Wo ich jedoch seit einiger Zeit ein Umdenken seitens der ganz großen Studios wünsche ist beim Umgang mit ihren mönströsen bis perversen Budgets. Dort sitzen Leute die inzwischen mit erschreckender Regelmäßigkeit ganze Franchises an die Wand fahren und sich dann aus der Verantwortung stehlen. Im Vergleich dazu gibt es genug kleinere und Indie-Studios die mit einem Überschaubaren Budget mehr als nur Achtungserfolge erzielen wenn man mal an Stardew Valley, PUBG, Minecraft und wie sie alle heißen denkt. Ich bin einfach der Meinung die Leute bei den großen Publishern brauchen kein größeres Budget, sie müssen dringend lernen besser damit umzugehen.

Passend dazu habe ich gerade gut 10 Minuten gebraucht um das hier rauszusuchen. Vielleicht findest du das interessant falls du es nicht schon kennst. 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFS2CjmSK3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin da voll bei dir, ich zocke neben dem gelegentlichen MMORPG oder Sammelkartenspiel für die ich aber kein Geld ausgebe auch lieber komplett fertige abgeschlossene Singleplayer Games. Auch warte ich eben, bis diese Singleplayertitel dann als Komplettpaket erhältlich sind, fertig gepatcht sind usw.
> Ist natürlich für die Hersteller eher schlecht, wenn ich dann ein Jahr später die GOTY für 15 bis 25 Euro kaufe. Aber nun gut, das haben sie sich eben bei mir selbst eingebrockt. Und so wie es aussieht gibt es ja genug Leute, die das unfertige Spiele sofort haben und zocken wollen und dann noch mal zum Vollpreis weitere 50 Euro oder so drauflegen für Mikrotransaktionen oder DLCs.
> Die Leute lassen sich halt hypen und müssen alles sofort spielen um mitreden zu können. Ich lehne mich da halt gemütlich zurück, kaufe und zocke doppelt so viele Games wie sie in besserer Qualität (fertig gepatcht, voller Umfang von Anfang an) für die Hälfte der Kohle. Ist ja ohnehin nicht so, dass die Spiele jedes Jahr einen Grafiksprung hinlegen, der einen die Augen übergehen lässt.



Was das Kaufverhalten angeht unterscheiden wir uns in einigen Aspekten. Ich habe kein Problem damit vorzubestellen, DLC zu kaufen, oder eben notfalls auch auf einen Sale zu warten. Das kommt bei mir immer wieder auf den Titel an. Jedoch verstehe ich worauf du hinaus willst. Es macht keinen Sinn früh zu einem hohen Preis einzusteigen, wenn man nichtmal weiß ob der "Service" ein halbes Jahr schafft. Dazu kommt das die netten Leute sich mit den ganzen Sales und Rabatten auch ein Stück weit selber ins Knie geschossen haben.

Randnotiz: Du darfst mir auch gern mal auf Steam antworten falls du mal da bist. Vielleicht kann man sich ja bei Bedarf auch dort darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

@ Orzhov

Man muss natürlich klar unterscheiden zwischen Budgets und Zielgruppen. Ein F2P Titel wie League of Legends benötigte keine 50 Millionen Budgets, hat aber dann 70 Millionen Leute angezogen, die auch teilweise dann gut Geld dalassen. Ein Senuas Sacrifice wurde mit 12 Mann aus dem Boden gestampft und ist ein großer Achtungserfolg, wo man einen Titel geschaffen hat, der schon annähernd nach Triple A riecht auch wenn er eben vom Umfang und dem Gameplay weit hinterherhinkt.

Ubisoft, EA und Activision Blizzard beschäftigen nicht aus Spaß 300 Mann Teams. Und Exklusivtitel wie Forza, Uncharted und Co. muss man ganz aus der Gleichung rausnehemn, die werden nicht (nur) produziert um Geld zu machen sondern um die Hardware zu pushen. Der Punkt ist nämlich eben die Begrenztheit des Marktes. Reine Singleplayertitel verkaufen sich im Triple A Segment zwischen 5 und 10 Millionen Mal, darüber hinaus wird die Luft sehr dünn. Titel über 20 Millionen kann man an einer Hand abzählen, das sind Skyrim und Witcher 3 (sowie Die Sims aber das ist eine andere Zielgruppe). Alle anderen Titel haben schon große Online-Parts, egal ob Call of Duty, Battlefield oder GTA. 

Die große Preisfrage ist jetzt eben, lohnt es sich ein Spiel für 10 - 20 Millionen zu entwickeln, was dann mit Glück 2 Millionen Stück verkauft (sehr viel Konkurrenz) oder lohnt es sich eben doch 50 Millionen in die Hand zu nehmen und dann die 5 bis 10 Millionen zu verkaufen? Einfach weil die Grafik etc. bei dem 50 Millionen Spiel naturgemäß besser aussieht. Die Luft bei den Triple A Games ist schon recht dünn geworden, es werden ja gar nicht mehr soviele produziert. Eines in normalen Monaten, zu Stoßzeiten zwei, drei sind doch inzwischen normal. 

Stattdessen versuchen es die Firmen ja gerade mit relativ günstig zu produzierenden Onlinespielen. Die brauchen keine ausgeklügelte Singleplayer-Kampagne, keine absolute Top-Grafik, sie müssen nur möglichst massenkompatibel sein. Blizzard macht es vor.  

Das Problem warum gerade EA regelmäßig seine großen Singleplayer-Titel gegen die Wand fährt kommt ja aus genau der Ecke, die sehen halt, dass die kleinen Spiele mit Mikrotransaktionen und monatelanger Kundenbindung Einnahmen ohne Ende generieren. Naturgemäß wünschen sie sich dann ähnliches auch für ihre teuren Großproduktionen. Aber so funktioniert das da nun mal nur eingeschränkt, weil reine Offlinespiele anders aufgebaut sind als Zeitverbrenner-Onlinegames. 

Aber was passiert jetzt, wenn Firmen wie Ubisoft, EA, Activision, Square Enix usw. anfangen anstelle von 50 bis 100 Millionen Großprodukten kleine Games im Stil von z.B. Elex zu machen? D.h. um ähnliche Verkaufsmengen zu erzielen wie mit ein, zwei Großprojekten müssten sie den Markt mit Spielen überfluten. Dann bricht er aber letztlich doch noch mehr ein, denn es gibt eben nur eine bestimmte Menge Zocker und eine bestimmte Menge Geld, die diese in der Lage sind auszugeben. 

Und wir müssen klar festhalten, Glückstreffer ähnlich wie Minecraft kommen alle Jubeljahre mal bei eben einem einzelnen Spiel vor. Auf der Hoffnung kannst du kein Geschäft aufbauen. Und bei Spielen wie GTA 5 sind von den 200 Millionen Kosten ja auch mal gerade die Hälfte in die Produktion geflossen, die andere Hälfte ging in Promotion. Bei einem 50 Millionen Spiel kannst du eben schon mal für 10 Millionen Werbung machen, bei einem 20 Millionen Spiel aber nur noch für vielleicht 1 - 2 Millionen, erreichst also ein viel, viel kleineres Publikum. Der Titel verschwindet dann einfach in der Masse. 

Deswegen versuchen die Firmen ja auch immer andere Zielgruppen zu erreichen. Aber das sind dann eben auch zum Großteil Spiele, die Coregamer dann oft nicht mehr ansprechen. 

Achso, noch zu meinem Kaufverhalten, ich bin durchaus bereit Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu bezahlen, es kommt nur halt nur noch sehr selten vor, dass mich ein Titel so anspricht, das ich ihn sofort haben will. Das letzte Spiel war Persona 5, davor Shin Megami Tensei IV - Apocalypse. Und wenn ich bis dahin eine PS4 habe dann wird sofort Trails of Cold Steel 3 geholt (ansonsten muss ich bis zur PC Fassung / alternativ PS4 warten). Problem ist da halt einfach auch mein Pile of Shame. Wenn ein neues Spiel kommt weiß ich, das ich noch mindestens drei ähnliche Titel von gleich guter Qualität irgendwo ziemlich ungespielt liegen habe. Besonders schlimm trifft es da häufig Serien. Ich will ja gerne Witcher 3 spielen aber ich hing irgendwann in der Mitte von Teil 1 fest und muss den erst spielen, bevor Teil 2 kommt (den ich schon ewig hier habe) damit ich dann irgendwann Teil 3 zocken kann, lohnt also nicht zu Release oder selbst jetzt Teil 3 zu kaufen. Ähnlich bei Dragon Age, wo ich Inquisition dann immerhin mal ein paar Stunden angespielt habe, hänge aber irgendwo bei ca. 3/4 im zweiten Teil und muss da erst mal durch. 

Ich bin ja letztlich sogar bereit mir Hardware für nur wenige gute Exklusivtitel zu holen, sofern zumindest eine bestimmte kritische Masse an Qualität / Quantität erreicht wurde, das sind bei mir so ca. fünf "must have" Spiele.

PS: Achso, ja, wir können gerne mal auf Steam quatschen. Falls mal keine Antwort kommt bitte nicht böse sein, ich bin nicht der einzige der den PC nutzt und Steam ist eben im Autostart, also immer an.


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber was passiert jetzt, wenn Firmen wie Ubisoft, EA, Activision, Square Enix usw. anfangen anstelle von 50 bis 100 Millionen Großprodukten kleine Games im Stil von z.B. Elex zu machen? D.h. um ähnliche Verkaufsmengen zu erzielen wie mit ein, zwei Großprojekten müssten sie den Markt mit Spielen überfluten. Dann bricht er aber letztlich doch noch mehr ein, denn es gibt eben nur eine bestimmte Menge Zocker und eine bestimmte Menge Geld, die diese in der Lage sind auszugeben.
> 
> Und wir müssen klar festhalten, Glückstreffer ähnlich wie Minecraft kommen alle Jubeljahre mal bei eben einem einzelnen Spiel vor. Auf der Hoffnung kannst du kein Geschäft aufbauen. Und bei Spielen wie GTA 5 sind von den 200 Millionen Kosten ja auch mal gerade die Hälfte in die Produktion geflossen, die andere Hälfte ging in Promotion. Bei einem 50 Millionen Spiel kannst du eben schon mal für 10 Millionen Werbung machen, bei einem 20 Millionen Spiel aber nur noch für vielleicht 1 - 2 Millionen, erreichst also ein viel, viel kleineres Publikum. Der Titel verschwindet dann einfach in der Masse.



Ich möchte diesen Punkt nochmal aufgreifen da ich bei den anderen Punkten größtenteils deiner Meinung bin. Für mich hat dieses endlose Aufblasen von Budgets, einfach nur weil es in der Vergangenheit funktioniert hat, etwas von Leuten die versuchen sich durch extremes Zappeln aus Treibsand zu befreien. Besonders bei den AAA-Titeln der letzten Jahre setzte für mich schon eine Art pre Release Müdigkeit ein. Einfach da schon bekannt das die Spiele wohl auch wieder nur die einzelnen Punkte der Checkliste für aktuelle AAA-Titel abarbeiten.

Dazu kommt auch das diese großen Budgets mit einem größeren Risiko verbunden sind. So selten wie die Publisher heutzutage über verkaufte Einheiten und Umsätze sprechen, habe ich das Gefühl das nicht wirklich viele dieser Projekte profitabel sind, oder sich zumindest auf 0 einpendeln.

Meiner Ansicht nach wäre es besser sich eher in die Richtung der AA-Titel zu orientieren. Dann gibt es hoffentlich wieder mehr Spiele wo so Dinge wie das Gameplay und Spaß im Fordergrund stehen und nicht die Frage wie viele Monetarisierungstechniken man in einem Spiel verstecken kann. Wir sind ja schon bei Ingameshops für Early Access Titel und mehr als einen Itemshop in Vollpreistiteln angekommen. Bei kleineren Projekten wird der Gewinn wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch ausfallen, dafür kann man mit ihnen aber experimentieren und im schlimmsten Fall kann man sich damit trösten das die Verluste kleiner sind. Dazu kommt das man sich bei guten Spielen ein hohes Werbebudget sparen kann, da es gerade im Internet verschiedenste Wege für die Mundpropaganda gibt.


----------



## dani1986hero (27. August 2017)

Herrlich musste gerade lachen und vor Freude weinen. Die schlimmste Spielefirma der Welt die nur an Geld denkt und die so viele gute Spieleschmieden aufkaufte und verrecken lies wird jetzt zum Engel. Da muss zuerst die Hölle gefrieren bevor das passiert und die werden schon sehnlichstdort erwartet. *hust*


----------



## Pollit (27. August 2017)

MOMENT; MOMENT! 
die zufriedenheit der kunden ist ausschlaggebend für den profit. diese erkenntnisse haben viele publisher momentan. die zusammenarbeit mit communities wird immer wichtiger, und auch als werbemittel genommen, also die anbindung zu der spielerschaft. 

warum die nicht schon früher darauf gekommen sind mit den spielern direkt zu kommunizieren anstatt sie per marktforschung analysieren zu wollen versteh ich bis heute nicht. vllt einfach mal fragen anstatt zu observieren. 

naja aber schön, dass sie auch mal gecheckt haben: wenn der kunde zufrieden ist, steigen die profite durch dessen folgeerscheinungen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Lassen sie sich auch ohne laufenden Steam-Client installieren?



Rogue Warrior z.B. läßt sich mit oder ohne Steamrinbindung installieren.


----------



## kornhill (27. August 2017)

Mein letztes EA Game war ME:A. Gaming as a denied Service? 
Es hatte tatsächlich Einfluss auf meine Meinung von EA.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2017)

Pollit schrieb:


> MOMENT; MOMENT!
> die zufriedenheit der kunden ist ausschlaggebend für den profit. diese erkenntnisse haben viele publisher momentan. die zusammenarbeit mit communities wird immer wichtiger, und auch als werbemittel genommen, also die anbindung zu der spielerschaft.
> 
> warum die nicht schon früher darauf gekommen sind mit den spielern direkt zu kommunizieren anstatt sie per marktforschung analysieren zu wollen versteh ich bis heute nicht. vllt einfach mal fragen anstatt zu observieren.
> ...



Rate mal warum Blizzard Spiele so erfolgreich sind? Nicht weil sie unbedingt besser als andere sind, nö, sondern weil Blizzard sich schon seit zwei Jahrzehnten erstmal um seine Käufer/Community kümmert und diese auch extrem fördert.
Andere Studios checken das jetzt erst ab.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (27. August 2017)

Wers glaubt....


----------



## kornhill (27. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Rate mal warum Blizzard Spiele so erfolgreich sind? Nicht weil sie unbedingt besser als andere sind, nö, sondern weil Blizzard sich schon seit zwei Jahrzehnten erstmal um seine Käufer/Community kümmert und diese auch extrem fördert.
> Andere Studios checken das jetzt erst ab.



Blizzard kümmert sich um alle seine Spiele und sie haben den Anspruch sehr gute Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, wie z.b. bei Diablo 3 zum Release, arbeiten sie so lange (und noch länger) bis das Game gut ist. Sie bieten Service aufgrund ihrer eigenen Qualitätsansprüche.

Das was EA über "Gaming as a Service" erzählt scheint mir aber von wo anders her zu kommen. Die Motivation von EA basiert auf der Prämisse "In einem qualitativ guten Service Spiel, kann man die Gewinnspanne von Microtransaktionen maximieren/vervielfachen." Leider scheint für EA, Qualität nur ein zumeist notwendiges Übel zu sein.

Wenn am Ende echte Qualität dabei rauskommt, soll es mir recht sein. (auch wenn es eigentlich traurig ist) 
Zumindest macht BF2 einen guten Eindruck und es könnte das erste EA Star Wars Game werden, welches mehr als nur Mittelmaß ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2017)

kornhill schrieb:


> Zumindest macht BF2 einen guten Eindruck und es könnte das erste EA Star Wars Game werden, welches mehr als nur Mittelmaß ist.



es ist auch erst das 2. Star Wars-Spiel von ihnen  (Mobil-Games mal ausgeklammert)


----------



## kornhill (27. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es ist auch erst das 2. Star Wars-Spiel von ihnen  (Mobil-Games mal ausgeklammert)



Es gibt noch The Old Republic, das Bioware MMO, welches auch weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück geblieben ist.  (spielerisch und wirtschaftlich) 
Ich bin gespannt auf BF2, aber hauptsächlich wegen der Single Player Kampagne. Falls es sich aber herausstellen sollte das die SP Kampagne nur 6h lang ist, wäre ich SEHR enttäuscht. Ich hoffe das sich EA im Klaren darüber ist, das eine Star Wars SP Story Kampagne weit mehr Aufwand benötigt als die Single Player Kampagne in Battlefield 1.  Falls die Story aber wirklich gut sein sollte, ... dann kauf ich von mir aus auch sinnlosen Single Player Tant im online Shop.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2017)

kornhill schrieb:


> Es gibt noch The Old Republic, das Bioware MMO



ach stimmt, das Spiel hab ich vergessen


----------



## BestNoob (27. August 2017)

Ahahahahaha ;D als ob ! never ever ever never ever in 100 hoch 10K
EA hat seit 2002 nicht mehr auch nur ein Prozent FÜR die Speiler gemacht, und es lebt noch immer also wozu sollten die plötzlich wieder um denken ? Ich hab schon vor Jahren den Rücktritt des EA Managements gefordert (was natürlich keinen interessiert)


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte diesen Punkt nochmal aufgreifen da ich bei den anderen Punkten größtenteils deiner Meinung bin. Für mich hat dieses endlose Aufblasen von Budgets, einfach nur weil es in der Vergangenheit funktioniert hat, etwas von Leuten die versuchen sich durch extremes Zappeln aus Treibsand zu befreien. Besonders bei den AAA-Titeln der letzten Jahre setzte für mich schon eine Art pre Release Müdigkeit ein. Einfach da schon bekannt das die Spiele wohl auch wieder nur die einzelnen Punkte der Checkliste für aktuelle AAA-Titel abarbeiten.
> 
> Dazu kommt auch das diese großen Budgets mit einem größeren Risiko verbunden sind. So selten wie die Publisher heutzutage über verkaufte Einheiten und Umsätze sprechen, habe ich das Gefühl das nicht wirklich viele dieser Projekte profitabel sind, oder sich zumindest auf 0 einpendeln.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach wäre es besser sich eher in die Richtung der AA-Titel zu orientieren. Dann gibt es hoffentlich wieder mehr Spiele wo so Dinge wie das Gameplay und Spaß im Fordergrund stehen und nicht die Frage wie viele Monetarisierungstechniken man in einem Spiel verstecken kann. Wir sind ja schon bei Ingameshops für Early Access Titel und mehr als einen Itemshop in Vollpreistiteln angekommen. Bei kleineren Projekten wird der Gewinn wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch ausfallen, dafür kann man mit ihnen aber experimentieren und im schlimmsten Fall kann man sich damit trösten das die Verluste kleiner sind. Dazu kommt das man sich bei guten Spielen ein hohes Werbebudget sparen kann, da es gerade im Internet verschiedenste Wege für die Mundpropaganda gibt.



Über genau die Punkte schrieb ich ja. Problem ist die falsche Herangehensweise aus Spielersicht. Du musst es so sehen, sie erwarten einen Umsatz von 200 Millionen, d.h. sie können 100 Millionen in die Produktion und Marketing stecken (fiktive Zahlen). Bei einem AA Spiel für 20 Millionen kommt aber dann nur ein Umsatz von vielleicht 40 Millionen Zustande. D.h. sie müssten mindestens fünf dieser Spiele produzieren, um ähnlichen Umsatz zu generieren wie mit dem einen großen Titel. 
Und ob diese fünf Double A Spiele dann alle so toll sind wie von Zockern gewünscht, das darf dann durchaus auch bezweifelt werden. Vor allem aber ist im AA Bereich der Konkurrenzdruck 1000 Mal höher, weil es eben sehr viele Spieleschmieden gibt, die Spiele mit Budgets zwischen 10 und 30 Millionen produzieren. Aber es gibt, wie erwähnt, nur eine Handvoll Titel im Jahr, die den Status Triple A rechtfertigen. 

Und letztlich ist dann auch der Punkt, willst du lieber ein Witcher 3 oder ein Elex? Lieber ein Assassin's Creed oder ein Styx: Master of Shadows? Also ich nehme da in diesen Fällen wenn ich wählen muss doch lieber das große Triple A Produkt. Ein Spiel wie Senuas Sacrifice ist schön und gut aber ich möchte deswegen nicht auf Tomb Raider verzichten.

Meiner Ansicht nach besteht bei zu vielen Titeln wie Elex, Styx, Saints Row usw. usf. auf dem Markt schnell eine Sättigung, weil die Qualität eben doch nicht so toll ist (verglichen mit Triple A). Das sind immer mal so Titel die nett für zwischendurch sind aber nichts, wo sich die große Masse lange mit aufhält. Es könnte dann da sogar relativ zügig zu einer Übersättigung kommen, d.h. durch die Überflutung des Marktes mit Double A Titeln sinken deren Verkäufe letztlich weiter und die Spieler, mangels Alternativen im Triple A Bereich, wenden sich anderen Dingen zu (spielen halt alle plötzlich wieder WoW ... ^^ ).


----------



## Wutruus (27. August 2017)

Gegenbeispiel: Das komplette Fallenlassen von Mass Effect: Andromeda.

Du brauchen jetzt also nicht so tun, als hätten sie den heiligen Gral gefunden, wenn sie ganz eindeutig genau das Gegenteil machen.


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Über genau die Punkte schrieb ich ja. Problem ist die falsche Herangehensweise aus Spielersicht. Du musst es so sehen, sie erwarten einen Umsatz von 200 Millionen, d.h. sie können 100 Millionen in die Produktion und Marketing stecken (fiktive Zahlen). Bei einem AA Spiel für 20 Millionen kommt aber dann nur ein Umsatz von vielleicht 40 Millionen Zustande. D.h. sie müssten mindestens fünf dieser Spiele produzieren, um ähnlichen Umsatz zu generieren wie mit dem einen großen Titel.
> Und ob diese fünf Double A Spiele dann alle so toll sind wie von Zockern gewünscht, das darf dann durchaus auch bezweifelt werden. Vor allem aber ist im AA Bereich der Konkurrenzdruck 1000 Mal höher, weil es eben sehr viele Spieleschmieden gibt, die Spiele mit Budgets zwischen 10 und 30 Millionen produzieren. Aber es gibt, wie erwähnt, nur eine Handvoll Titel im Jahr, die den Status Triple A rechtfertigen.



Mir ist durchaus bewusst das Publisher und deren Geldgeber durchaus finanzielle Interessen und Erwartungen haben und das ist auch vollkommen legitim. Das will ich den Leuten auch nicht absprechen. Jedoch bin ich in der Branche weder Investor noch Anteilseigner. Ich bin lediglich Konsument. Als Konsument habe ich nun andere Ansprüche an ein Spiel als ein Geldgeber. Genau aus diesem Grund liegt mein Fokus einfach auf meinen Interessen als Konsument. Diese Interessen sind recht simpel. Ich möchte für mein Geld angemessen unterhalten werden und ich möchte ein funktionierendes und möglichst vollständiges Produkt erhalten. Was für welche Summe angemessen ist liegt hierbei im Ermessen des Einzelnen.

Falls du magst kann ich auch nochmal kurz auf dein Beispiel mit den fiktiven Zahlen eingehen. Auch die Denkweise ist mir nicht unbekannt. Jedoch möchte ich auch nochmal erwähnen das es dir bei der 100 Millionen Investition so gehen kann das du am Ende nur einen 50 Millionen Umsatz hast und der AAA-Titel trotz dem Geld eine ziemliche Gurke wird. Wohingegen man bei kleineren Titeln das Risiko etwas streuen kann, sofern man sich verschiedene Genres anschaut.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und letztlich ist dann auch der Punkt, willst du lieber ein Witcher 3 oder ein Elex? Lieber ein Assassin's Creed oder ein Styx: Master of Shadows? Also ich nehme da in diesen Fällen wenn ich wählen muss doch lieber das große Triple A Produkt. Ein Spiel wie Senuas Sacrifice ist schön und gut aber ich möchte deswegen nicht auf Tomb Raider verzichten.



Hier bin ich nicht sicher ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe. Wenn ich mir deine Beispiele durch Titel ersetze die mich persönlich ansprechen würde ich gerne beide haben wollen. Also den "kleinen" und den "großen" Titel. Jedoch würde ich mir bei gleichzeitigem Erscheinen zuerst den Großen holen. Hinzu kommt auch das sich Serien mit der Zeit mehr oder weniger stark abnutzen. So war ich anfangs noch ein großer Fan von Assassin'S Creed. Jedoch war da ab dem dritten Teil für mich einfach die Luft raus und die Richtung der sich die Serie entwickelt macht sie mir auch nicht wieder schmackhaft.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2017)

@ Orzhov
Ich bin da letztlich ja insofern auf einer Schiene mit dir, als das ich auch gerne Mid-Budget Titel spiele. Aber eben nicht ausschließlich, gelegentlich mag ich es doch mal einen richtig fetten Grafikkracher zu sehen und mich davon einfach wegblasen zu lassen. Ich kaufe je unheimlich viele JRPGs und die hängen ja seit Jahren in vielen Bereichen, allen voran die Grafik, ziemlich hinterher. Aber ich sehe eben gerade da auch die Verkaufszahlen selbst der populärsten Franchises und die sind dann letztlich halt sehr ernüchternd.

Nehmen wir Games wie Persona 5 oder Nier: Automata. Beides Spiele, die bekannter sind, die mit Lob und 90er Wertungen überschüttet wurden. Aber wie oft haben die sich verkauft? Nier mal gerade 1,5 Millionen Mal, Persona 5 kratzt mit Ach und Krach an der 2 Millionen Marke. Ein Risen 3 hat auf Steam mal gerade 470.000 Besitzer. 
Selbst die hochgelobte Souls Reihe überschritt mit allen drei Titeln zusammen mal gerade die 10 Millionen Verkäufe, auch wenn in Spieleforen immer der Eindruck entsteht jeder zweite liebt die Serie. Die Zahlen zeigen in der Hinsicht deutlich, dass Spielewebseiten kein Gradmesser für Erfolg sind, weil sich da eben hauptsächlich Core-Gamer tummeln. 

Natürlich ist das Problem der 100 Millionen teuren Triple A Games, dass sie eine möglichst große Zielgruppe ansprechen müssen um das Risiko eines Flops zu minimieren, deswegen Gameplayelemente vereinfacht sind und ähnliches, was vielen Zockern natürlich dann nicht so gefällt. Aber deswegen ist es ja schön die Wahl zu haben. Was nützt es mir, wenn die Triple A Games fast komplett wegfallen und ich dann statt 10 Double A Games auf dem Markt mit einmal 15 habe. Davon wird mich ein Großteil nicht interessieren und Zeit alles zu spielen hätte ich eh nicht. Damit wäre das wegfallen der, wie oben bereits erwähnt, ohnehin nicht so häufigen Triple A Games durchaus ein schmerzhafter Verlust. Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig davon, welche Titel einen persönlich ansprechen.

Der Markt hat nun einmal das Problem, dass es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Spieler gibt und die Hardcore-Zocker eine Minderheit sind, sodass sich die Entwicklung mit den wirklich großen Budgets für diese Zielgruppe einfach nicht lohnt. 

Und abgesehen von vielen technischen Unzulänglichkeiten kämpfen kleinere Produktionen ja neben diesen wie Grafik und Animationen oder Vertonung auch oft mit vielen anderen Problemen, etwa Gegnervielfalt, beschränktes Kampfsystem, Spielzeit, Qualität der Geschichte bzw. von derer Erzählweise usw. 
D.h. weder Double A noch Triple A Spiele sind in allen Bereichen perfekt, sie weisen nur in unterschiedlichen Gebieten jeweils andere Defizite auf.


----------



## SpieleKing (27. August 2017)

ist heute schon der erste April? EA und kundenorientiert? Haha schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht=D


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Orzhov
> Ich bin da letztlich ja insofern auf einer Schiene mit dir, als das ich auch gerne Mid-Budget Titel spiele. Aber eben nicht ausschließlich, gelegentlich mag ich es doch mal einen richtig fetten Grafikkracher zu sehen und mich davon einfach wegblasen zu lassen. Ich kaufe je unheimlich viele JRPGs und die hängen ja seit Jahren in vielen Bereichen, allen voran die Grafik, ziemlich hinterher. Aber ich sehe eben gerade da auch die Verkaufszahlen selbst der populärsten Franchises und die sind dann letztlich halt sehr ernüchternd.
> 
> Nehmen wir Games wie Persona 5 oder Nier: Automata. Beides Spiele, die bekannter sind, die mit Lob und 90er Wertungen überschüttet wurden. Aber wie oft haben die sich verkauft? Nier mal gerade 1,5 Millionen Mal, Persona 5 kratzt mit Ach und Krach an der 2 Millionen Marke. Ein Risen 3 hat auf Steam mal gerade 470.000 Besitzer.
> ...



Auch hier sind wieder viele Sachen bei wo ich dir zustimmen kann. Ich denke um das Thema zu einem akzeptablen Abschluss zu bringen können wir wohl sagen das Studios und Publisher langfristig Lösungsansätze finden müssen die das gesamte Kritikerspektrum von Investoren über Journalisten bis hin zu Käufern zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2017)

Also dann ein Verzicht auf Season Pass, Mikrotransaktionen und zusätzliche Inhalte dann einfach per Patch? Gleich eine Version eines Spieles (zusätzlich) auf gog.com?


----------



## battschack (27. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte diesen Punkt nochmal aufgreifen da ich bei den anderen Punkten größtenteils deiner Meinung bin. Für mich hat dieses endlose Aufblasen von Budgets, einfach nur weil es in der Vergangenheit funktioniert hat, etwas von Leuten die versuchen sich durch extremes Zappeln aus Treibsand zu befreien. Besonders bei den AAA-Titeln der letzten Jahre setzte für mich schon eine Art pre Release Müdigkeit ein. Einfach da schon bekannt das die Spiele wohl auch wieder nur die einzelnen Punkte der Checkliste für aktuelle AAA-Titel abarbeiten.
> 
> Dazu kommt auch das diese großen Budgets mit einem größeren Risiko verbunden sind. So selten wie die Publisher heutzutage über verkaufte Einheiten und Umsätze sprechen, habe ich das Gefühl das nicht wirklich viele dieser Projekte profitabel sind, oder sich zumindest auf 0 einpendeln.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach wäre es besser sich eher in die Richtung der AA-Titel zu orientieren. Dann gibt es hoffentlich wieder mehr Spiele wo so Dinge wie das Gameplay und Spaß im Fordergrund stehen und nicht die Frage wie viele Monetarisierungstechniken man in einem Spiel verstecken kann. Wir sind ja schon bei Ingameshops für Early Access Titel und mehr als einen Itemshop in Vollpreistiteln angekommen. Bei kleineren Projekten wird der Gewinn wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch ausfallen, dafür kann man mit ihnen aber experimentieren und im schlimmsten Fall kann man sich damit trösten das die Verluste kleiner sind. Dazu kommt das man sich bei guten Spielen ein hohes Werbebudget sparen kann, da es gerade im Internet verschiedenste Wege für die Mundpropaganda gibt.



selbst dlcs hat es schon in EA spiel gegeben... Ark z.B was ich schon wirklich dreist finde. Sind nicht mal fähig etwas gegen duper usw zu machen aber hauptsache nen dlc/Map verkaufen wo noch nicht mal das spiel fertig ist o.O


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2017)

battschack schrieb:


> selbst dlcs hat es schon in EA spiel gegeben... Ark z.B was ich schon wirklich dreist finde. Sind nicht mal fähig etwas gegen duper usw zu machen aber hauptsache nen dlc/Map verkaufen wo noch nicht mal das spiel fertig ist o.O



So etwas ist wirklich verdammt dreist.


----------



## riesenwiesel (28. August 2017)

Wie weniger Gewinne? Das ist aber blöd, dann doch lieber Activision-Aktien kaufen, da kann so ein Blödsinn nicht passieren... wird bei EA allerdings auch nicht passieren, den PR-Leuten muss echt langweilig sein, wenn sie sich schon so einen Blödsinn einfallen lassen.


----------

